# New Part D and Advantage plan benefits, enrollment for 2020



## GreenSky

In about 5 weeks agents can start talking about new Part D and Advantage plan benefits.  Enrollment for 2020 is October 15 - December 7.

Do you use an agent to help you and if so, does that agent contact you every year to review things?

Rick


----------



## Liberty

GreenSky said:


> In about 5 weeks agents can start talking about new Part D and Advantage plan benefits.  Enrollment for 2020 is October 15 - December 7.
> 
> Do you use an agent to help you and if so, does that agent contact you every year to review things?
> 
> Rick


I had an agent here in Texas...usually we've only tended to look at the supplements if the monthly premiums have gone up.  What's the point otherwise, Rick?


----------



## GreenSky

Liberty said:


> I had an agent here in Texas...usually we've only tended to look at the supplements if the monthly premiums have gone up.  What's the point otherwise, Rick?


The question was does your agent review your DRUG PLAN and/or advantage plan during the annual election period?  Or do you do it alone?

Rick


----------



## Aunt Bea

I look at the tiers in the drug plan to see if anything has changed, as it relates to me, and I read the dozens of brochures that come in the mail do a little checking online but that's about it.

IMO the most important thing is to read and understand the information that comes directly from medicare on what is covered, deductibles, etc...


----------



## GreenSky

Aunt Bea said:


> I look at the tiers in the drug plan to see if anything has changed, as it relates to me, and I read the dozens of brochures that come in the mail do a little checking online but that's about it.
> 
> IMO the most important thing is to read and understand the information that comes directly from medicare on what is covered, deductibles, etc...



While I know I'm biases, wouldn't it be easier to talk with an independent agent so you won't spend so much time yourself.  Plan change from year to year.  I'm almost morally opposed to overpaying even $5.  I hate supporting insurance companies.

But at least you do your due diligence and don't just renew from year to year as so many other do, for Part D, advantage and supplements.

Rick


----------



## Liberty

GreenSky said:


> The question was does your agent review your DRUG PLAN and/or advantage plan during the annual election period?  Or do you do it alone?
> 
> Rick


Don't have advantage...have a supplement and Wellcare is our plan D plan which has been great.
Of course, thankfully, my husband only takes a couple of inexpensive generics - one of which is completely FREE from Wellcare.  Way better than the Aetna plan we had before, that's a fact.


----------



## mathjak107

i switched from humana to aetna for part d ... i pay  less   for the stuff i need .  so i have a high deductible F  plan from humana and part d is aetna .


----------



## Liberty

mathjak107 said:


> i switched from humana to aetna for part d ... i pay  less   for the stuff i need .  so i have a high deductible F  plan from humana and part d is aetna .


Aetna kept raising both our plan D and plan G ...gave us nothing and I do mean nothing.  Wellcare is wonderful for generics.  Thank God my husband and I are "knock on wood" healthy.  
Our plan G provider is Philadelphia American...we saved over a hundred bucks a month on that one, too.


----------



## mathjak107

we are limited in new york  . in fact there are very few insurers offering a high deductible f-plan here ..we love ours . i pay 90 a month and through silver neakers it covers the 40 i was paying my gym


----------



## terry123

I have a Humana Medicare PPO advantage plan that has the drug plan.  My meds are tier two and are free. They are mail order and a 90 day supply. Short term meds go through Walgreens this year. I will read and see if there are any changes and decide if I want to go back to regular Medicare and have to buy a med plan and a supplement.  So far its been cheaper to use Humana.  I especially check co pays for rehab as I need it from time to time.


----------



## GreenSky

terry123 said:


> I have a Humana Medicare PPO advantage plan that has the drug plan.  My meds are tier two and are free. They are mail order and a 90 day supply. Short term meds go through Walgreens this year. I will read and see if there are any changes and decide if I want to go back to regular Medicare and have to buy a med plan and a supplement.  So far its been cheaper to use Humana.  I especially check co pays for rehab as I need it from time to time.



There is an advantage plan in TX for zero premium, no network.  $3,000 is deposited into an account that you can use, then a gap of about $4K to 100% coverage.  I'm simplifying it quite a bit but for healthy people it can make sense.  Go a couple of years without a major claim and you have enough in the account to pay for anything.  Drawback is no Rx plan.

Rick


----------



## Liberty

GreenSky said:


> There is an advantage plan in TX for zero premium, no network.  $3,000 is deposited into an account that you can use, then a gap of about $4K to 100% coverage.  I'm simplifying it quite a bit but for healthy people it can make sense.  Go a couple of years without a major claim and you have enough in the account to pay for anything.  Drawback is no Rx plan.
> 
> Rick


How hard is it to get back on a traditional medi-gap supplement plan after being in one of these Advantage plans, Rick?


----------



## GreenSky

Liberty said:


> How hard is it to get back on a traditional medi-gap supplement plan after being in one of these Advantage plans, Rick?


As long as you can pass underwriting no problem. 

But so many people are seduced by zero premium intel they have issues and need care. Then it’s too late to get a supplement. 

Rick


----------



## Liberty

GreenSky said:


> As long as you can pass underwriting no problem.
> 
> But so many people are seduced by zero premium intel they have issues and need care. Then it’s too late to get a supplement.
> 
> Rick


And also just because you are "healthy" doesn't mean something else might happen to you, like accidents.


----------



## GreenSky

Liberty said:


> And also just because you are "healthy" doesn't mean something else might happen to you, like accidents.


True but that wasn’t the question you asked. 

Rick


----------



## Liberty

GreenSky said:


> True but that wasn’t the question you asked.
> 
> Rick


Yeah, I know.  Just thinking out loud...lol.  Ran into our ex business partner at the grocery today...he's paying over 200 bucks each, for he and his wife on their monthly supplement from AARP.


----------



## mathjak107

an f-plan here in ny is over 300 a month per person . buthere in ny we can change plans with no under writing and we have no age based increases like most other states .. we pay over 2k a year less per person for a high deductible plan ... we may spend a few hundred out of pocket a year and keep the difference ... at the very worst it is no worse than the extra 2k it cost for the f-plan


----------



## Liberty

mathjak107 said:


> an f-plan here in ny is over 300 a month per person . buthere in ny we can change plans with no under writing and we have no age based increases like most other states .. we pay over 2k a year less per person for a high deductible plan ... we may spend a few hundred out of pocket a year and keep the difference ... at the very worst it is no worse than the extra 2k it cost for the f-plan


Wow, that seems high.  Know it does vary from state to state though.  We are pretty fortunate so far, don't have to worry about any possible high out of pocket costs as far as I know... and have very good pricing on the supplements.  Do feel for folks that can't afford to have the supplement insurances.


----------



## terry123

When you say underwriting, don't you mean pre existing conditions. I thought Obama care wiped out pre existing conditions.  I could not pass as I had a stroke years ago and I am sure that would be a pre existing condition.


----------



## mathjak107

That does not apply to supplements and advantage plans after you make your initial selection


----------



## donnaleecam

Our agent reviews Part D....we are using well care this year. We have Plan F and have been pleased with it, but the premiums are about $200 a month.


----------



## Liberty

donnaleecam said:


> Our agent reviews Part D....we are using well care this year. We have Plan F and have been pleased with it, but the premiums are about $200 a month.


Assume you meant "each of you pay $200 a month? Sure Greensky can elaborate, but thinking if you go to plan G you could save maybe 800 or 900 bucks net  (after you meet the 184. deduct each year).  Its value added. Same benefits as F, just you pay the deduct. The premiums are certainly much lower. We switched.  Know prices vary from state to state, that's a given.


----------



## donnaleecam

Liberty said:


> Assume you meant "each of you pay $200 a month? Sure Greensky can elaborate, but thinking if you go to plan G you could save maybe 800 or 900 bucks net  (after you meet the 184. deduct each year).  Its value added. Same benefits as F, just you pay the deduct. The premiums are certainly much lower. We switched.  Know prices vary from state to state, that's a given.


Yes, we each pay around $200. Thanks.


----------



## Patio Life

I will check to make sure my medications are covered. 
I like my policy and the service, so unless there is an issue with the med, I won't change companies.


----------



## GreenSky

donnaleecam said:


> Yes, we each pay around $200. Thanks.



Rates in Florida are on the high side and UHC "owns" the state.  But other companies provide the same benefits at lower cost.

I'm partial to Plan N for most people. But rarely, if ever, will a Plan F be a good value. Since I don't know your zip code I ran a comparison of Plan F vs. Plan G in Miami for a 70 year old woman.  Going to Plan G saves about $500.  The ONLY difference is who pays the annual deductible, currently $185. So why would anyone pay an insurance company $500 to save them $185?

Unfortunately, agents are lazy and it's easy to explain "you won't have to pay anything," instead of taking 30 seconds to explain exactly what I just wrote.  It's really a shame that so many agents don't know what they're doing nor do they care about their clients.

Rick


----------



## donnaleecam

Thanks, Rick. At the time, F was a better deal than G, but that was before rate increases!!I guess we didn't look ahead! Our agent did explain most things(I went to a group meeting)and was the agency recommended by my school district. However, it is too late now due to preexisting conditions. I was not aware of all that!! I,too,am frugal and hate paying extra. Hindsight is usually better!!


----------



## GreenSky

donnaleecam said:


> Thanks, Rick. At the time, F was a better deal than G, but that was before rate increases!!I guess we didn't look ahead! Our agent did explain most things(I went to a group meeting)and was the agency recommended by my school district. However, it is too late now due to preexisting conditions. I was not aware of all that!! I,too,am frugal and hate paying extra. Hindsight is usually better!!



Pre-existing conditions do not necessarily preclude changing plans.  High blood pressure, cholesterol, diabetes, etc. are all issues that are really non-issues.  If you'd like to talk about this please send me a message with your phone number and I'll see what might be available. 

If you are "stuck", then you're stuck.  But I am sure you have more options (including staying with UHC but at a lower rate) than you think.

Rick


----------



## Marie5656

*I am still pretty new to all this.  If I like my coverage, and do not plan on changing, then I can do nothing, right??*


----------



## GreenSky

Marie5656 said:


> *I am still pretty new to all this.  If I like my coverage, and do not plan on changing, then I can do nothing, right??*


Correct.  If you like your supplement INCLUDING the price you need do nothing.  Advantage and drug plans do change every year so it does pay to take a look at your options.

I'd be happy to help but I do not have a license in NY.

Rick


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm set. My plan is through the state's retiree benefits program. I've had Aetna HMO for years, then Aetna Open Access Medicare and I love the plan. It's annoying getting all those Medicare plan mailings.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

We have an independent agent that we have had for several years now, and each year, he looks at the new plans coming out, and then we sit down with him while he goes over that things that would be important for us. 
We have an Advantage plan, and it covers pretty much everything, and I really like having the fitness (Silver Sneakers) option. We go to the fitness center almost every day and I swim for an hour, and I think that it really helps me to keep my health better. 
He said that he is reviewing the new plans now and can start talking with people next month, so we will probably be deciding which plan is best at that time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Happyflowerlady said:


> We have an independent agent that we have had for several years now, and each year, he looks at the new plans coming out, and then we sit down with him while he goes over that things that would be important for us.
> We have an Advantage plan, and it covers pretty much everything, and I really like having the fitness (Silver Sneakers) option. We go to the fitness center almost every day and I swim for an hour, and I think that it really helps me to keep my health better.
> He said that he is reviewing the new plans now and can start talking with people next month, so we will probably be deciding which plan is best at that time.


It's good that you have that agent.  About the only thing I don't like about my plan is that it doesn't have Silver Sneakers.  But it's no biggie.  The   Planet Fitness in my neighborhood charges less than $11 a month.  I need to be more dedicated to regular attendance like you.


----------



## mathjak107

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's good that you have that agent.  About the only thing I don't like about my plan is that it doesn't have Silver Sneakers.  But it's no biggie.  The   Planet Fitness in my neighborhood charges less than $11 a month.  I need to be more dedicated to regular attendance like you.


we love silver sneakers . we were paying 40 a month each for my wife and i .. now we pay 90 each for a high deductible f-plan and they pay our gym ...


----------



## TravelinMan

My wife just turns 65 in October this year and I'm 70, so we went to a free seminar and got hooked up with in insurance agent.  Later, he came to the house to get our personal information and explain options.  He wrote down all our prescription meds then showed us the difference in Plan D's offered by several companies.  Since we take only tier 1 & 2 meds at this time, we opted for *Silver Scripts* because of no annual deductible.  But we use *Good Rx *coupons instead of using insurance  when we get refills since we can pay less. 

Our agent, whom we just met with in August, plans to meet with us again in mid October to review our options during the open enrollment period.  We see this as an annual event with him.


----------



## oldmontana

GreenSky said:


> In about 5 weeks agents can start talking about new Part D and Advantage plan benefits.  Enrollment for 2020 is October 15 - December 7.
> 
> Do you use an agent to help you and if so, does that agent contact you every year to review things?
> 
> Rick
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> We use an independent agent.  They sell B/C and Humana.  Yes, they have meetings, in fact today we got a schedule of upcoming meeting were they will discuss 2020 plans.
> 
> Medicare Advantage Plans.  We received our books from B/C this week ...looks like the cost for our plan will be $40 a month. It includes gym membership but if like this year not at all gyms in our city.
> 
> We have B/C and like it.


----------



## GreenSky

TravelinMan said:


> My wife just turns 65 in October this year and I'm 70, so we went to a free seminar and got hooked up with in insurance agent.  Later, he came to the house to get our personal information and explain options.  He wrote down all our prescription meds then showed us the difference in Plan D's offered by several companies.  Since we take only tier 1 & 2 meds at this time, we opted for *Silver Scripts* because of no annual deductible.  But we use *Good Rx *coupons instead of using insurance  when we get refills since we can pay less.
> 
> Our agent, whom we just met with in August, plans to meet with us again in mid October to review our options during the open enrollment period.  We see this as an annual event with him.


I trust he told you that virtually no plans have any deductible for Tier 1 & Tier 2.  But Silver Scripts is now adding a deductible in 2020 for brand named drugs and because of their higher premium and higher cost for generics they are of little value to my clients.  BTW, most of my clients who only use generics (or get brand named drugs from Canada via mail) are paying under $20 per month with most generics at zero copay.

The good news about Missouri is you are able to change your Medicare supplements on the policy anniversary if the price increases too much.

Rick


----------



## Trade

I got a mailer the other day from Aetna offering me a $10 dollar Visa rewards card if I would call them for more information about their plans. I actually considered doing it for a minute or two before I trashed it. But 10 bucks is just not enough incentive for me to subject myself to a sales pitch from an insurance agent. I might consider it for $50. $100 for sure. But only if it didn't last more than 5 minutes. Any longer than that and I'd just hang up and let them keep the money.


----------



## Trade

Holy Tamales!

Today I got 7, count em, 7 mailers in the mail from various insurance companies trying to get me to switch from traditional Medicare into one of their Medicare Advantage Plans! One from Humana, one from United Health Care, one from Viva Medicare!, one from Medicare Compare, and three from Cigna! Cigna is really using the shotgun marketing approach. They sent one for me, one for my wife, and one to the former owner of this house who hasn't lived here for 7 years and is now deceased.

This is in addition to all the other ones I have been getting and will surely be getting more of before this open enrollment period is through. My cup runneth over with junk mail.


----------



## Trade

Slow day yesterday. Only got one mailer. From Cigna again. They are really pulling out all the stops. This time they offered me a "free" motion sensor light if I would call them for more information. I passed.


----------



## Kaila

Trade said:


> But only if it didn't last more than 5 minutes. Any longer than that and I'd just hang up and let them keep the money.



Don't call then.  
They likely require you to answer "just a few questions"  before applying that reward!


----------



## Liberty

Kaila said:


> Don't call then.
> They likely require you to answer "just a few questions"  before applying that reward!


So agree with Kaila...it would be like "chumming the sharks".


----------



## Trade

Kaila said:


> Don't call then.
> They likely require you to answer "just a few questions"  before applying that reward!



I wonder what would happen if when they started asking those questions I just said "STFU and send me my free gift like you promised or I'll sue you!"?


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I need a large truck to cart away all the cash  I'll be getting, according to all the health plan ads on TV.  Those ads sound more like car ads- WoW. "Try out the new and improved Advanatage for 2020.. Better part D coverage.".


----------



## OneEyedDiva

mathjak107 said:


> i switched from humana to aetna for part d ... i pay  less   for the stuff i need .  so i have a high deductible F  plan from humana and part d is aetna .


I didn't know you could do that...have two different plans for medicare coverage.  Moot point for me because I'm covered by our state's retirement plan and I have to take their offerings. I have had Aetna HMO...then Aetna Open Access Medicare and I love the plan.  Now the state is offering Aetna PPO Medicare which is supposed to be even better.  I can switch anytime but once I do, I'd have to keep it for a year, satisfied or not.  Seems like a great choice though.


----------

